# Gluing Padauk.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Woodcraft had Padauk on sale and I bought a little, "very little". It is 4" wide and that isn't wide enough for what I want. Is there anything I need to know before gluing it? I haven't glued Padauk before and I know some woods may be a problem.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've used several pieces of padauk in my laminated band saw boxes. Never had a problem, dont even use special glue, just ordinary pva.
If you have a piece with a knot or swirl on it you can make a fantastic box lid with it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Wood Database gives it a thumbs up too. African Padauk | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> I've used several pieces of padauk in my laminated band saw boxes. Never had a problem, dont even use special glue, just ordinary pva.
> If you have a piece with a knot or swirl on it you can make a fantastic box lid with it.


I like band saw boxes Bob. If you have a picture please post it.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Don, I've posted most of my bandsaw boxes here, but just to be awkward, this one isnt a bandsaw, but that lid IS padauk.
Nothing done to it except wipe on poly over the grain.









This is the inside


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> Don, I've posted most of my bandsaw boxes here, but just to be awkward, this one isnt a bandsaw, but that lid IS padauk.
> Nothing done to it except wipe on poly over the grain.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Bob I appreciate you showing your box. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bob,

How hard is "flocking" and what's the process??


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Hard?.... NOPE.
watch this.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lil late to the dance on this one, but I'd add that anytime I"m gluing up any exotics,, I wipe em down with acetone first. 

Short of having someone else do it,, that flocking stuff is without a doubt the way to go!! That PSA felt is convenient but damn if I can
get that stuff to make a inside corner for me...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

The only wood i have trouble with is rosewood. The first time I used it everything went fine. the second piece I bought was a nightmare. Oil patches just kept appearing, sometimes even as i was sanding I could see places going slick again. Leaving it overnight and you would think it had never been sanded.

Looks beautiful when its done though. I especially like the look of rosewood end grain. Its so dense and smooth.

The box pictured above has red sticky backed plastic inside, as it was before I discovered flocking. You can see the corners arent a 100% right.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have done flocking on my band saw boxes. You need to be sure and put painters tape on parts next to the flocking so the paint you put on for the flocking to stick to will not get on it. Be sure and save any flocking that doesn't stick where you want it or spills over the side. You can still use it on the next project. I also put on way more flocking than I need to be sure it gets to where I want it. Like I said just save what comes off after the paint dries.


----------

